

Show HN: My "More Random" Random Number Generator - indrora
https://gist.github.com/880569

======
Animus7
> For the binary-math confused: a simple Right-Shift by 1 is /logically/ a *2.

Actually, it's a divide.

To me this looks like you're just adding a second layer of hashing. This
doesn't make the output any more "random", it just makes it more processed.

EDIT: As a bonus, I think your iterated divide-shifting algebra compresses the
distribution to actually make it _less_ random than it originally was. No
proof here, just a strong suspicion.

~~~
indrora
Fixed, actually. Thanks, GitHub!

